
Opioids are no better than standard painkillers for longterm back and joint pain - DanBC
https://discover.dc.nihr.ac.uk/content/signal-000610/opioid-drugs-are-no-better-than-standard-painkillers-for-long-term-back-and-joint-pain
======
ianamartin
Uhhhh. False? Source: me with chronic, severe back pain for the last 18 years.

